# Personal Water Craft trailer for small jon boats



## nlester (Apr 19, 2012)

I would assume that I am not the first person to suggest this, but I bought a jet ski trailer for my 10' jon boat.

A used, galvanized, Sportsman trailer for $125. It works great. With a trailer dolly, I store the boat and trailer against one wall of my garage.


----------



## feelincrappie (Apr 21, 2012)

do you have any pictures of your trailer and boat? i have a 12 foot jon i'm trying to find a trailer for...


----------



## nlester (Apr 22, 2012)

I will post pictures by Wednesday. There are different sizes of PWC trailers and I bought one of the smallest ones. The transom of my boat sits even with the back rail of the trailer. They have larger trailers for larger water craft. So you have choices. My trailer is 12' foot long with 4 feet between the wheel wells or 5 foot wide overall It is narrow and short but it works fine for my 10' boat. The bow of the boat rises up over the winch and the sides of the boat slope up over the fenders. It is like it was made for my modified V hull. It fits very easily in my garage and still leaves room for my car and storage cabinets.


----------



## JasonLester (Apr 22, 2012)

Looking forward to pics. Longer trailer is easier to back though.


----------



## Nismoron (Apr 22, 2012)

I took a "single" jetski trailer and added a second set of bunks to make it a dual. I use it to tow a pair of 13ft Kayaks. Works great. Not quite the same as a jon boat, but the retasking of the trailer is similar. :? right? :wink:


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Apr 23, 2012)

Jet ski trailers are perfect for Jon boats


----------



## nlester (Apr 27, 2012)

feelincrappie said:


> do you have any pictures of your trailer and boat? i have a 12 foot jon i'm trying to find a trailer for...


----------

